# Coco's Bistro



## Cocos Bistro (Jul 12, 2021)

Early days on our new venture.

Coffee Questions: Espresso or bean to cup machine?

How to store water, How much water to make say 100 cups?

Best Company to rent machine from?

What water pumps are used for machines?

What power do your machines draw?

What kW generator do you have?

ANY help on any questions will be much appreciated.

Mick & Angie.


----------

